# 8N Running Problem



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have an 8N that has a newly developed issue. It starts easily and runs for about 15-20 seconds and then shuts down. Obviously it is getting spark and gas so where do I look next to try and solve this problem?


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Glen, re-think that a little. "Obviously you HAD spark and fuel" when it was running. Now that it won't start check the spark again. IF there still is spark then re-check fuel delivery to the carb by shutting off the sediment bowl fuel valve, removing the fuel line from the carb, putting a catch container under the now open fuel line and turn the fuel back on again. Got good fuel flow? IF so, check all the fuel line fittings - and - also that the fuel line isn't cracked somewhere.
Did you check the fuel filtering screens? if they seriously restrict fuel flow (from the flow test) then the engine could just be running those 15-20 seconds before the carb just ran dry.

IF 'things are sort of OK to this point then it's time to see if the carb is doing it's job. Drop the bowl and see if it's clean in there. IF it's clean, then pull the carb and go through it to see if the float is floating and the jets are jetting.

From what I read here, the weakest points for you seem to revolve around the fuel. If you have spark, then squirt 1/4 teaspoon of gas straight into the air intake of the carb and see if it starts up for a few seconds. IF so - then probably the fuel system from the sediment bowl to the float would need to be cleaned (and/or blown out with compressed air) is my guess.

- Joe -


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, thank you. I will get on it as soon as my back heals up.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

With you ALL THE WAY there, Glen, same here. "Drink no wine before it's time." makes good sense.

- Joe -


----------

